# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Καρδερίνα και πρωτείνη

## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Κατά πόσο τελικά είναι είναι αναγκαία η πρωτείνη στην καρδερίνα ?

Και σε πιο μέτρο πρέπει να την δίνουμε στα πουλιά ?

Και σε ποια περίοδος του χρόνου ?

Μήπως κάνουμε τελικά κακό με το να δίνουμε ασύστολα πρωτείνη ?



Μερικές απορίες και διαπιστώσεις απο την πολύ μικρή εμπειρία μου στην εκτροφή της καρδερίνας.

----------


## jk21

Πρωτεινη χρειαζονται ολα τα πτηνα αυξημενη καποιες περιοδους του χρονου . η περιοδος αναπτυξης των νεοσσων ειναι αυτη με την μεγαλυτερη αναγκη αυξησης της .Η πτεροροια σε δευτερη φαση και η προετοιμασια με μια μικρη αυξηση (κυριως σε συγκεκριμενα αμινοξεα που προαγουν τη  γονιμοτητα , οπως μεθειονινη ,λυσινη και καρνιτινη που δημιουργειται στον οργανισμο απο αυτα τα δυο ,αλλα υπαρχει και σε εξωτερικα συμπληρωματα ,και τελος σε αργινινη ) οχι ομως οσο στην αναπτυξη των νεοσσων και την πτερορια .Στην πτεροροια ειναι κρισιμη και η κυστεινη ενω στην αναπτυξη ολα τα βασικα αμινοξεα που δεν συνθετει απο μονος του ο οργανισμος και ειναι σε μικρα ποσα στις φυτικες τροφες ,εκτος εξαιρεων οπως το κανναβουρι ,η κινοα και η σογια .Υπαρχουν και καποιες αλλες φυτικες πχ ο καναρινοσπορος ,ο αρακας ,η περιλλα που εχουν ομως σε καποια απο αυτα σημαντικη ελλειψη 

σε περιοδο συντηρησης ,ενα 16 % με 17 % ειναι οκ .Στην πτεροροια αυτο ανεβαινει κατα 2 % και στην αναπτυξη των νεοσσων παει στο 21 με 22 % .Οταν λεω πτεροροια εννοω των ενηλικων ,γιατι για τα ανηλικα ειναι ακομη περιοδος αναπτυξης και μπορει να μην ειναι ιδια η αναγκη οσο οταν ηταν 15 ημερων ή ακομα περισσοτερο 5 ημερων ,αλλα παραμενει υψηλη .Το τουμπαρισμο των πουλιων στην πτεροροια οφειλεται σε δυο λογους (παρα το οτι πολλες φορες δεν εχει καν ξεκινησει η πολυ υγρασια ) .Σε λογους στρες (μη κοινωνικοποιημενοι χαρακτηρες ή και δυστυχως φρεσκοπιασμενα πουλια ) και στο οτι το στρες γινεται ακομα μεγαλυτερο ,οταν ο οργανισμος καταπονειται (αυξημενη αναγκη συγκεκριμενων αμινοξεων απαραιτητων στην πτερορια ,κυριως των λεγομενων θειουχων με σημαντικοτερα μεθειονινη ,λυσινη και προπαντως την κυστεινη ) .

Αν δεν θελουμε να φορτωνουμε τα πουλια ,δεν δινουμε αυγοτροφες με ισορροπη ποσοτητα κροκου και ασπραδιων αλλα με εξτρα ασπραδια (αλλα και κροκο στη συνταγη ) και κυριως δεν δινουμε τροφες με φουλ λιπαρα (ηλιοσπορος και κυριως νιζερ ) που δεν εχουν ιδιαιτερα αυξημενη ποσοτητα σε συγκεκριμενα αμινοξεων συγκριτικα με τα λιπαρα που παραλληλα παραιχουν 

αντιθετα το κανναβουρι ,η περιλλα και ο λιναροσπορος με τα αυξημενα σημαντικα αμινοξεα και τα αρκετα ωφελιμα λιπαρα οξεα ω3 (στιλπνοτητα φτερωματος ) ειναι καλυτερες επιλογες

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Μάλιστα...

Γίνεται σε αναπαραγωγή να μην υπάρχει καθόλου αυγοτροφή και να μεγαλώσουν τα μικρά μόνο με σπόρια ?

----------


## jk21

Καραρχην να κανω μια διευκρινιση .Σε συκωτι υγειες η πρωτεινη δεν δημιουργει προβλημα και ειδικα η ζωικη πρωτεινη πλουσια σε μεθειονινη κανει και καλο ,προστατευοντας απο το κακο που κανουν τα λιπαρα .Η μεθειονινη μαζι με τις ουσιες χολινη και ινοσιτολη ,ειναι βασικες διατροφικες βοηθειες στην προστασια του συκωτιου .Αν ομως υπαρχει ηπατικο προβλημα (πχ συκωτι με ηδη δημιουργημενη ηπατικη λιπιδιωση fatty liver disease ή προσβεβλημενο απο ατοξοπλασμα ή αφλατοξινες ασπεργιλλου ) τοτε χρειαζεται διαιτα χαμηλη και σε πρωτεινη ,γιατι τοτε επιβαρυνει και η νορμαλ ποσοτητα της 

Σε αυτο που ρωτας τωρα ... εξαρταται πια σπορια και εξαρταται και απο τους γονεις και τον χαρακτηρα τους 

Σποροι με υψηλα τα απαραιτητα αμινοξεα ,σε σημαντικη ποσοτητα στο μιγμα (οπως κανναβουρι που ομως ανεβαζει πολυ και τα λιπαρα αν μπει σε μεγαλα ποσοστα  ή και κινοα ....αμα την διναμε στα πουλια μας και αμα την συνηθιζανε και αποδεχοτανε και αυτα ,αλλα και βρωμης αν την βαζαμε σε μεγαλυτερα ποσοστα και δεν ακουγαμε τις ασυναρτησιες οτι ενας ... αμυλουχος σπορος με λιπαρα κατω του 10 % καλα ειναι να μην δινεται σε μεγαλο ποσοστο γιατι ... παχαινει  ) θα μπορουσαν να συμπληρωσουν το κυριο μειονεκτημα του καναρινοσπορου (λυσινη ) και να δημιουργησουν συνθηκες αναπτυξης των νεοσσων με πιο αργο ομως ρυθμο (αφου αλλο ενα 18 % που μπορει να φτασει σαν μεσο ορο πρωτεινης ενα ενισχυμενο μιγμα και αλλο 21 % που ειναι η σωστη τιμη ) αλλα με σοβαρες πιθανοτητες επιβιωσης .Αν φυσικα οι σποροι ειναι φρεσκιοι και εχουν επαρκεια βιταμινης Α ... αφου ως γνωστον υστερουν και εδω ειναι ενας ακομα λογος που κανει τον κροκο απαραιτητο .Αν δεν ειναι και να επιβιωσουν θα εχουν προβληματα ασθενικοτητας στην πορεια 

αλλα ολα αυτα θα γινουν ,αν εχουμε γονεις που θα βλεπουν αργη αναπτυξη στα μικρα και θα το αποδεχτουν .Στη φυση η αργη αναπτυξη ειναι ενδειξη προς τους γονεις  ,οτι ειτε δεν εχουν οι τροφες που δινουν ,ικανοτητα να μεγαλωσουν υγειη και δυνατα μικρα ειτε οτι τα μικρα κατι εχουν (γεννετικο προβλημα ) .Αυτο τους κανει για λογους φυσικης επιλογης (βελτιωση του ειδους και ταισμα των θηρευτων ) να τα αποβαλλουν απο τη φωλια ... 

τα καναρινια με χαμηλο αυτο το ενστικτο συνηθως δεν το κανουν .τα ιθαγενη συνηθως το κανουν με τα γνωστα σε ολους τραγικα αποτελεσματα στους νεοσσους ....


Στην φυση δεν υπαρχει φυσικα αυγο ,αλλα υπαρχουν τα εντομα που μαζι με τους σπορους και τα χορταρικα (για βιταμινες ,ιχνοστοιχεια και ενυδατωση αφου το νερο ειδικα το καλοκαιρι ειναι δυσευρετο ) δινουν ενα τελικο μιγμα που ειναι εκει στο 21 % ,οσο ειναι και το ποσοστο πρωτεινης  σοβαρων  κρεμων για νεοσσους

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Η τελευταία γέννα των καρδερινών έβγαλε δύο καρδερινάκια.

Το 90% της διατροφής τους είναι μόνο σπόροι.

Εχουν άλλο στήσιμο τα πουλιά σε αντίθεση με το μεγάλωμα των παραμάνων που είχα στα υπόλοιπα.

Δεν ξέρω βέβαια κατα πόσο παιζει ρόλο το ότι κάποια μεγάλωσαν απο κανάρια και κάποια απο τους ίδιους τους γονείς τους.

----------


## mitsman

> Μερικές απορίες και διαπιστώσεις απο την πολύ μικρή εμπειρία μου στην εκτροφή της καρδερίνας.


Ποιες ειναι οι διαπιστώσεις γιατι δεν καταλαβα!!!

Δικη μου αποψη ειναι οτι η πρωτεινη στις καρδερινες ειναι ακρως απαραιτητη συγκεκριμενες περιοδους για συγκεκριμενους λογους.
Περα απο αυτες τις περιοδους εχω δει οτι δεν χρειαζεται!

Ξερω πολλους εδω στη Ναξο που εχουν καρδερινες 10 χρονων και πανω στην πραξη και οχι λογια, οταν τους ρωτας το μυστικο σου λενε ολοι τα ιδια!
1. καθαρο νερο καθε μερα
2. 5καθαρος πατος αν γινεται να μην εχει και να πεφτουν ολα κατω στο πατωμα να μην εχουν καμμια απολυτως επαφη τα πουλια
3. Δεν τους αλλαζουμε τροφη ποτε.... Δινουν μια συγκεκριμενη τροφη για καναρινια που φερνει ενα σουπερμαρκετ εδω.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Ποιες ειναι οι διαπιστώσεις γιατι δεν καταλαβα!!!
> 
> Δικη μου αποψη ειναι οτι η πρωτεινη στις καρδερινες ειναι ακρως απαραιτητη συγκεκριμενες περιοδους για συγκεκριμενους λογους.
> Περα απο αυτες τις περιοδους εχω δει οτι δεν χρειαζεται!
> 
> Ξερω πολλους εδω στη Ναξο που εχουν καρδερινες 10 χρονων και πανω στην πραξη και οχι λογια, οταν τους ρωτας το μυστικο σου λενε ολοι τα ιδια!
> 1. καθαρο νερο καθε μερα
> 2. 5καθαρος πατος αν γινεται να μην εχει και να πεφτουν ολα κατω στο πατωμα να μην εχουν καμμια απολυτως επαφη τα πουλια
> 3. Δεν τους αλλαζουμε τροφη ποτε.... Δινουν μια συγκεκριμενη τροφη για καναρινια που φερνει ενα σουπερμαρκετ εδω.


Αλλοι λένε άλλα Δημήτρη...

Δεν ξέρουμε τελικά ποιον να πιστέψουμε.

Πριν λίγο καιρό είδα σε 40άρα ζευγαρώστρα ζευγάρι καρδερίνες με 5 μικρα καρδερινάκια μόνο με σπόρια...

Και δεν θα μιλήσω για την κουτσουλιά που έφτανε την πατήθρα.

----------


## mitsman

> Αλλοι λένε άλλα Δημήτρη...


τι λενε? ποιοι τα λενε? που τα λένε?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> τι λενε? ποιοι τα λενε? που τα λένε?


Δεν σε προλαβαίνω....

Παλιοί καρδερινάδες που δεν ασχολούνται με διαδύκτιο.Τα λένε εύκολα χωρίς να κομπιάζουν...χωρίς μυστικά...χωρίς παρεξηγήσεις.

Αν τους αναφέρεις τι αυγοτροφή δίνουν ...πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνουν τι εννοείς.

----------


## mitsman

αυτο το ανεφερα και εγω παραπανω.... οτι δινουν μονο σπορια...
Πες μας τι αλλο λενε, μην δισταζεις, μην κομπιαζεις μην κρατας μυστικα δεν θα σε παρεξηγησωωωωωωω.........

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> αυτο το ανεφερα και εγω παραπανω.... οτι δινουν μονο σπορια...
> Πες μας τι αλλο λενε, μην δισταζεις, μην κομπιαζεις μην κρατας μυστικα δεν θα σε παρεξηγησωωωωωωω.........


Τι άλλο να σου πω ορέ ?

Με βλέπεις να κομπιάζω ?.......Δεν νομίζω.

----------


## mitsman

τι αλλο λενε???
Να ταιζουμε σκετα σπορια τα πουλια και να μην τα πειραζουμε καθολου??? να τα αφηνουμε στην ησυχια τους?

----------


## Gardelius

> Τι άλλο να σου πω ορέ ?
> 
> Με βλέπεις να κομπιάζω ?.......Δεν νομίζω.


Θα μιλήσεις........... θα μιλησεις.........

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> τι αλλο λενε???
> Να ταιζουμε σκετα σπορια τα πουλια και να μην τα πειραζουμε καθολου??? να τα αφηνουμε στην ησυχια τους?


Για το θέμα της ησυχίας δεν το συζητώ....ΒΑΣΙΚΟΣ και ΑΜΕΤΑΚΛΗΤΟΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΑΣ.

Το ανέφερα και στον Μήτσο (lagreco69) που πίναμε καφεδάκι.

Οχι δεν είμαι της αποψης πως πρέπει να κόψουμε την αυγοτροφή.

Εγώ προσωπικά ακόμα πειραματείζομαι για να πω την αλήθεια και είμαι συνέχεια με τα μάτια ανοιχτά και τ αυτιά τέντα.

Εχω ξαναπεί και παλιότερα και το υποστηρίζω ακόμα.

Ο μεγαλύτερος εχθρός της καρδερίνας ειναι η "ανθρώπινη υπερβολή"

----------


## mitsman

δεν μας δινεις ομως συμβουλες ομως και εμας να εχουμε χειροπιαστες κουβεντες.... να πεις εσυ να κανουμε εμεις.............

να υπογραμμισω οτι εγω παραπανω ειπα τι κανουν καποιοι που εχουν πουλια πολλων χρόνων και πετυχαινουν αναπαραγωγες..... ΟΧΙ τι κανω εγω!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> δεν μας δινεις ομως συμβουλες ομως και εμας να εχουμε χειροπιαστες κουβεντες.... να πεις εσυ να κανουμε εμεις.............
> 
> να υπογραμμισω οτι εγω παραπανω ειπα τι κανουν καποιοι που εχουν πουλια πολλων χρόνων και πετυχαινουν αναπαραγωγες..... ΟΧΙ τι κανω εγω!


Βρε εγώ σου είπα πως είμαι συνέχεια με τα αυτιά ορθάνοιχτα για να μαθαίνω συνεχώς και συ μου λες να σας συμβουλέψω κι ολας ?

Εγω τώρα ξεκίνησα.

----------


## jk21

Να μην ακουτε καρδεριναδες που σας λενε οτι εχουν μικρα καρδερινας δικα τους ,που εχουν φτασει 14 μηνων  και εχουν μεγαλωσει μονο με σπορια .  Χωρις αυγοτροφη ναι ,φυσικα ... ειδικα αν μιλαμε για ετοιμη ,ισως και να κανουν και καλο στα πουλια που δεν δινουνε  .Χωρις αυγο χλωμοτατο ,αν δεν δωσανε και σκουληκια 

αν δωσανε σκουληκια σαφως γινεται ,οπως και στη φυση ,οπου αυγο δεν υπαρχει αλλα τα εντομα ειναι απαραιτητα σαν ποσοστο στο ημερησιο σιτηρεσιο 

το βλεπουμε παντου στη φυση ,το εχουμε δει και σε ερευνα ισπανικης επιστημονικης ιστοσελιδας .Δεν δινουν μονο εντομα αλλα και εντομα .Οι αφιδες ισως αυτο με το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο (εξαρταται την περιοχη και τον βιοτοπο της )

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Το "14 μηνών" είναι στην τύχη ή έχει κάποια σχέση ?

----------


## jk21

να εχει περασει και δευτερη πτεροροια ... 

δεν κανω τον εξυπνο .Σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν και οι εξαιρεσεις .Αλλα ολοι ξερουμε οτι οι καρδεριναδες ειτε γεννιουνται ειτε εξελισσονται σε musticus musticus ... δεν λενε ψεμματα ... απλα δεν λενε ολη την αληθεια 

Τωρα γιατι ξερω οτι καποιοι χαμογελανε;  :wink:

----------


## ninos

τα πουλια, ποσο μαλλον οι καρδερινες, δεν ειναι μηχανες. Καθε πουλι ειναι ζωντανος οργανισμος κ εχει τον δικο του χαρακτηρα. Κατι που μπορει να ειναι αναμενομενο σε καποιον, δεν παει να πει οτι θα εφαρμοστει κ στο δικο σου. Το καλυτερο σχολειο ειναι η παρατηρηση του κοπαδιου κ τα αλλα θα ερθουν μονα τους.

Η πρωτεινη ειναι απαραιτητη στην αναπτυξη, οπως αλλωστε κ στους ανθρωπους. Στην πτερορροια επισης, ωστε να χτιζεται γρηγορα ο ζωικος ιστος. 

Απλα η προσωπικη γνωμη μου.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Στέλιο ...

Ολοι συμφωνούμε (θέλω να πιστεύω) πως η πρωτείνη είναι απαραίτητη στην καρδερίνα.

Το θέμα είναι να βρούμε αν μπορούμε βέβαια τα επικίνδυνα όρια 

δηλ.

Την λιγότερη που μπορούμε να δίνουμε και στο άλλο άκρο....την περισότερη έτσι ώστε να μην προκαλούμε ζημιά στα πουλιά.

Ειναι εφικτό αυτό ?

ε?

----------


## jk21

τα ορια αυτα υπαρχουν οχι μονο για την καρδερινα αλλα και ευρυτερα για τις passerines .Ειναι πανω κατω απο 14% με 16 % στη συντηρηση αναλογα το πουλι και τις συνθηκες που ζει και στην αναπτυξη απο 20 εως  22 % στην πτεροροια καπου ενδιαμεσα αλλα με ιδιαιτερη αναγκη σε καποια αμινοξεα που συνηθως σε διαιτες με 17-18 % ισως να μην βρισκονται .Το θεμα ειναι πως υπολογιζει καποιος τα ποσοστα αυτη στη διατροφη του ,αναλογα με τις τροφες που δινει και ακομη περισσοτερο ,οταν δινουμε τροφη για αρκετες μερες και οχι για 1-2 πως ξερουμε τι ποσοστα παιρνει ενα πουλι ,οταν αλλες μερες τρωει αλλους σπορους και αλλες ειτε τρωει συνηθως τους λιγοτερο λιπαρους και συνηθως λιγοτερο πρωτεινουχους (αν του ξαναγεμιζουμε το μιγμα για να εχει παντα απο τους αγαπητους του ) ειτε τρωει αμυλουχους με οχι ιδιαιτερα υψηλη πρωτεινη 

αυτο που εινα δυσκολο να υπολογιστει ειναι οι ενεργειακες αναγκες και κυριως των λιπαρων γιατι παιζει ρολο και ο χωρος που μενουν και ο καιρος

----------


## ninos

Στις 2 αυτες περιοδους, ειδικα στους νεοσσους, χρειαζεται οριο ;  Λογικα οχι. Στην συντηρηση, δεν ειναι κ τοσο απαραιτητη η επιπροσθετη πρωτεϊνη,  εκτος απο αυτη που περιεχουν οι σποροι. Εγω τουλαχιστον  στην συντηρηση, τους βαζω 1 φορα στις 2 εβδομαδες αυγουλακι κ τελος

Ας μας πουνε κ οι πιο εμπειροι του χωρου την γνωμη τους.

----------


## Gardelius

Πολυ σωστό αυτο που λεει ο Στέλιος! Εγώ εφαρμόζω το ίδιο στο δικο μου πρόγραμμα. 

Αν ειναι λιγο ή πολύ.... ειναι αλλο θέμα!!!

----------


## ninos

> Η τελευταία γέννα των καρδερινών έβγαλε δύο καρδερινάκια.
> 
> Το 90% της διατροφής τους είναι μόνο σπόροι.
> 
> Εχουν άλλο στήσιμο τα πουλιά σε αντίθεση με το μεγάλωμα των παραμάνων που είχα στα υπόλοιπα.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω βέβαια κατα πόσο παιζει ρόλο το ότι κάποια μεγάλωσαν απο κανάρια και κάποια απο τους ίδιους τους γονείς τους.


Τι εννοεις Βασιλη ; Ειναι πιο σπαθατα αυτα που μεγαλωσαν με τους πραγματικους γονεις, ακομα κ εαν ταϊζαν με σπορια ;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Αν ειναι λιγο ή πολύ.... ειναι αλλο θέμα!!!


Εδώ είναι όλο το θέμα Ηλία.

Και με τα ποσοστά ...άκρη δεν βγαίνει.

----------


## Gardelius

> Εδώ είναι όλο το θέμα Ηλία.
> 
> Και με τα *ποσοστά* ...άκρη δεν βγαίνει.


Συγγνώμη φιλε... αλλα μιας και το λες..... πρεπει να το πω και εγώ!!!!

Αυτά ειναι ¨θεωριες¨..... στην πράξη ειναι διαφορετικά!! 

Ξερεις πολυ καλα τι εννοω.... και γιατί ειναι θέμα πρωτίστως η πρωτεΐνη?

Στον άνθρωπο.... πως λειτουργεί? μηπως πρεπει να διαβασουμε και bodybuilding για να εκτρέφουμε καρδερίνα??

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Συγγνώμη φιλε... αλλα μιας και το λες..... πρεπει να το πω και εγώ!!!!
> 
> Αυτά ειναι ¨θεωριες¨..... στην πράξη ειναι διαφορετικά!! 
> 
> Ξερεις πολυ καλα τι εννοω.... και γιατί ειναι θέμα πρωτίστως η πρωτεΐνη?
> 
> Στον άνθρωπο.... πως λειτουργεί? μηπως πρεπει να διαβασουμε και bodybuilding για να εκτρέφουμε καρδερίνα??


Η πράξη μ ενδιαφέρει Ηλία.

Γι αυτο ρωτάω...αν είναι εφικτό να μάθουμε τα πραγματικά όρια τουλάχιστον ο καθένας απο την δική του εμπειρία.

----------


## Gardelius

> *Η πράξη μ ενδιαφέρει Ηλία.*
> 
> Γι αυτο ρωτάω...αν είναι εφικτό να μάθουμε τα πραγματικά όρια τουλάχιστον ο καθένας απο την δική του εμπειρία.


*Αν θέλεις την εμπειρία του καθενός ... ΟΚ.... !!

Εσυ έχεις την δικη σου,... αν θέλεις να αλλάξεις κάτι... ΟΚ και πάλι!! 

Όπως και να έχει ειναι μοναδική του καθενός η εκτροφη!! 

*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> *Αν θέλεις την εμπειρία του καθενός ... ΟΚ.... !!
> 
> Εσυ έχεις την δικη σου,... αν θέλεις να αλλάξεις κάτι... ΟΚ και πάλι!! 
> 
> Όπως και να έχει ειναι μοναδική του καθενός η εκτροφη!! 
> 
> *


Γι αυτο το λέω

Επειδή είναι μοναδική.

Μόνο έτσι θα βγει αποτελεσμα.

----------


## jk21

Ηλια στα κεντρα bodybuilding παιρνουν πολυ περισσοτερη απο την απαραιτητη ανθρωπινη αναγκη και συγχρονως κανουν ενεργειες για να παει σε δημιουργια μυικου ιστου .Αν δεν κανανε ,θα ειχανε ασχημες εξελιξεις πολυ νωριτερα απο οτι τελικα εχουν αργοτερα 

Βασιλη ασχετα αν μιλησα για 14 μηνες ας δουμε την περιπτωση σου και τωρα .Οι γονεις μεγαλωσανε τα μικρα αποκλειστικα με σπορους; με τιποτα αλλο; με τι μιγμα; δεν θελω ακριβεια αλλα τους σπορους αναγραμμενους με την σειρα ποσοστοση τους στο μιγμα 


Υπαρχουν αυτα που λεει ο Ηλιας ως θεωριες (αν και δεν ειναι ακριβως θεωρια αλλα επιστημη και η επιστημη δεν ειναι μονο θεωρια αλλα και πειραμα σε επαρκεστατο δειγμα )  που δινουν ποσοστα σαν αυτα που ανεφερα ,αλλα θα πω κατι πιο χειροπιαστο 

ας παμε σε μια μεγαλη εταιρια ευρωπαικη ... εχει   
(περα απο μιγματα σπορων που συνδιαζονται με αυγοτροφες ,συμπληρωματα συνθετικα κλπ ή και επιλογες φτιαγμενες απο καθε εκτροφεα (οπου δεν μπορουμε να εχουμε κατι στανταρ σαν ποσοστο μεσο ορο ολων αυτων αναλογα με το μεριδιο συμμετοχης του στο σιτηρεσιο )

και προταση πληρους τροφης που μπορει (οπου ειναι αποδεκτη ) να δινεται σαν η αποκλειστικη τροφη που καλυπτει πληρως και υπολογισμενα τις αναγκες των πουλιων 

ειναι τα λεγομενα pellet 


για τα καναρινια λοιπον σε αναπαραγωγικη φαση ,προτεινει 19 % πρωτεινη 

http://www.versele-laga.com/nutri/nu...&ani=140&rac=0

για συντηρηση 15 %

http://www.versele-laga.com/nutri/nu...&ani=140&rac=0


για ταισμα νεοσσων κρεμα 

http://www.versele-laga.com/nutri/nu...&ani=140&rac=0

προσεξτε μαλιστα την ονομασια των σκευασματων 

nutribird 15 για τη συντηρηση 

nutribird 19 για την αναπαραγωγη 

εχουν χρησιμοποιησει το ποσοστο πρωτεινης του καθενος,δινοντας ιδιαιτερη βαρυτητα στην υπαρξη της εντος του σκευασματος !


αν θελετε ... επισυναπτω και τις λεγομενες θεωριες ... αλλα θα κουρασω .

θα βαλω μονο τα λογια απο καποια που μιλα για τις αναγκες των κοκατιλ που ειναι σε μιγμα σπορων ,λιγο πιο χαμηλα σε πρωτεινη απο τα καναρινια .Προσεξτε τα εντονα γραμματα που μιλουν για αργη αναπτυξη σε ποσοστα πρωτεινης μικροτερης του σωστου 20 % στην αναπτυξη των νεοσσων .Πειστε εσεις (οχι την εξαιρεση ) την πλειοψηφια των γονιων καρδερινων οτι τα μικρα τους που αναπτυσσονται σιγα σιγα δεν πρεπει να τα παρατησουν και τοτε ειμαι και γω με οσους μιλουν για επαρκη πρωτεινη μονο με σπορους .Γιατι για να πετυχεις μεγαλυτερα ποσοστα με αυτους ,τα λιπαρα θα παρουν φουλ την ανηφορα ... Ισως μονο αν ενας σπορος γινοταν βασικοτατος με ποσοστα πανω απο 20 % στα μιγματα και αποδεκτος σιγουρα απο τα πουλια .Αυτος που μπορει να συγκριθει θρεπτικα με το αυγο (κινοα .... ) 

Protein Needs
There have been few scientific studies conducted to
investigate the nutritional needs of companion and
aviary birds. Most of the beliefs on nutrition stem
from observations in clinical and avicultural settings.
Two of the best scientifically conducted studies that
have been published investigated the total protein
requirement and lysine requirement of the growing
cockatiel. Chicks performed bestweaning stage earliest on a 20% crude protein diet.
*Those fed a 10% or 15% crude protein diet grew*
*considerably slower,* with stunting and slightly increased mortality occurring in the group fed 10%
protein. On 5% crude protein diets, chicks were severely stunted, with subsequent mortality. Those fed
a 25% crude protein diet performed similarly to the
20% group, but developed behavioral problems
marked by meal refusal and increased aggressiveness. Those provided with a 35% protein diet displayed slight growth depression and further increased signs of aggression.21,40,41and reached the

----------


## jk21

μα διευκρινισω επισης οτι τα ποσοστα στα pellet θα ηταν ακομα υψηλοτερα ,αν οι εταιριες σε αυτο το ποσοστο πρωτεινης ,δεν περιειχαν με προσθηκη συμπληρωματων συνθετικων υπερεπαρκεια σε συγκεκριμενα αμινοξεα που σε φυτικες τροφες με ποσοστο 19 και 20 % ,ακομα και με χαμηλα λιπαρα να ηταν και να μην ειχαμε εκει κωλλημα ,δεν εχουν .Μιλω πανω απο ολα για την λυσινη

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

ΑΦΗΣΤΕ τα πουλια να βοσκησουν αυτα ξερουν τι και ποτε το χρειαζονται ,το θεμα ειναι να ξερουμε εμεις τι και ΠΟΤΕ να τους το δωσουμε δειτε την φωτο τρωνε πετρουλες γιατι αραγε?και ποσοι ξερουμε γιατι το κανουν ?

----------


## ninos

Γιώργο, για ποιο λόγο το κάνουν ;  Για τον ασβέστη βασικά γνώριζα, αλλά σε εσένα ο τοίχος είναι πέτρινος.

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Η πετρα ειναι σε καθημερινη βαση στο σιτηρεσιο τους οχι μονο για την χωνεψη αλλα και για τον καθαρισμο του εντερου τους. θα μου πητε γιατι τα γραφω αυτα γιατι πιστευω οτι μπερδευουμε  τον ανθρωπο με το πουλι .το πουλι στην ελευθερια ειναι ενας μαραθωνοδρομος ενω στο κλουβι ενας τεμπελης γραφειοκρατης καντε την συγκριση  και θα δειτε την διαφορα.

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

> Γιώργο, για ποιο λόγο το κάνουν ;  Για τον ασβέστη βασικά γνώριζα, αλλά σε εσένα ο τοίχος είναι πέτρινος.


δεν ειναι τοιχος το χωμα ειναι σε μπερδευει η φωτο

----------


## Gardelius

Ο Γιωργος εξεφρασε ακριβως αυτο που θελω να πω και γω σαν ¨θέση¨ πανω στο θέμα του Βασίλη. 

Η φωτογραφία αυτη δείχνει αυτο που λεει και στο πιο κατω ποστ....

ΤΙ και ΠΟΤΕ ειναι το θεμα, το οποιο έρχεται και με την εμπειρια του καθενος, όσο και απο τις αποτυχεις *-* επιτυχιες!!

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

> Ο Γιωργος εξεφρασε ακριβως αυτο που θελω να πω και γω σαν ¨θέση¨ πανω στο θέμα του Βασίλη. 
> 
> Η φωτογραφία αυτη δείχνει αυτο που λεει και στο πιο κατω ποστ....
> 
> ΤΙ και ΠΟΤΕ ειναι το θεμα, το οποιο έρχεται και με την εμπειρια του καθενος, όσο και απο τις αποτυχεις *-* επιτυχιες!!


Ετσι
 ακριβως,πρεπει να μαθουμε τα πουλια μας για να καταλαβουμε τι θελουν απο εμας ,μας το διχνουν αλλα δεν τα καταλαβενουμε .Απο μονοι μας προσπαθουμε και βαζουμε τον ανθρωπινο παραγοντα σαν προτυπο  πραγμα το οποιο στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις δεν ισχυει ,και μοιρεα κανουμε λαθη και τα πληρωνουμε .Υ.Γ. εχω κανει παρα πολλα

----------


## adreas

Βάζε  βιταμίνες  2 φορές  την  εβδομάδα το  θέλουν  μην  ξεχνάς  κάθε  πουλί έχει  τα  γούστα του  δεν  ξέρεις ποιο  τρώει  τι ίσως  κάποιο  να έχει  έλλειψη  από αμινοξέα.

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο οπως ειπες τρωει χωμα και οχι πετρα .Συχνα η πετρα ειναι απο πυριτικα και οχι μονο ασβεστολιθικα εδαφη και αν δινεται τριμμενη (και οχι συμπαγης που εκει δεν υπαρχει προβλημα να φαγωθει ) τα αποτελεσματα ειναι τραγικα .Ακομα και σε ασβεστολιθικα εδαφη ,αν τα πουλια εχουν συνηθεια να τρωνε περισσοτερο απο οσο χρειαζονται ,υπαρχει παρομοιος κινδυνος απο συσσωρευση πριν να απορροφηθουν .Ειναι θεμα παρατηρησης των συνηθειων τους ,αν θελουμε να αποτρεψουμε κατι τετοιο εγκαιρα 

*Διαχείριση Αναπαραγωγης (του Dr Gianluca Todisco )*


τωρα στο μαραθωνοδρομος στη φυση και τεμπελης συχνα στην εκτροφη ,πραγματι ισχυει ,αλλα το αφηστε να φανε οτι θελουν ,εκεινα ξερουν ,δεν ισχυει ,γιατι ανεξελεγκτα θα φανε οτι ειναι νοστιμο για αυτα και οχι χρησιμο απαραιτητα και η πραξη σε εκτροφες με μια ταιστρα γεματη στο φουλ ,αυτο δειχνει συνηθως 


Απο κει και περα ,το αν εχουν τη δυνατοτητα εκεινα να διαλεξουν ,ειναι σχετικο .Τα πουλια στη φυση καλυπτουν σε κρισιμες περιοδους ,την αναγκη αυξημενης πρωτεινης με εντομα .Αν αυτα ειναι διαθεσιμα στην εκτροφη (και μαλιστα τετοια που ειναι αποδεκτα απο τα πουλια ) και τα πουλια προτιμουν μονο σπορους ,ισως πραγματι εκεινα να ξερουν .Αν οχι τοτε δεν επιλεγουν ελευθερα .Ας βαλουμε και εντομα και σπορους και αυγο στο κλουβι και ας επιλεξουν αν θελουν μονο σπορους .Τοτε οκ 

Παντως συνεχιζω και επιμενω να διευκρινιστει ή να ξαναρωτηθει στους εκτροφεις που δοθηκαν ως παραδειγμα .Δεν δινανε αυγοτροφη και αυγο παρα μονο σπορους ,ή δεν δινανε αυγοτροφη; το λεω γιατι οι παλιοι εκτροφεις το αυγουλακι το ειχαν στανταρ σε ολα τα πουλια και μου φαινεται δυσκολο αυτοι που πηγαινανε και για δυσκολες εκτροφες σαν αυτη της καρδερινας  ,να τους επιανε η τσιγκουνια  ...

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Τι εννοεις Βασιλη ; Ειναι πιο σπαθατα αυτα που μεγαλωσαν με τους πραγματικους γονεις, ακομα κ εαν ταϊζαν με σπορια ;


Μου είχε ξεφυγει αυτό το μηνυμα σου Στέλιο.

Ναι....αυτό εννοώ.

Δεν ξέρω αν οφείλεται στο μεγάλωμα απο καρδερίνες ή απο την διατροφή αλλά αυτό παρατηρώ.

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη εννοεις οτι δεν τρωγανε ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ αυγοτροφη ή αυγο;μονο σπορια; κατι αλλο εκτος απο σπορια και αυγοειδη σκευασματα; πολυβιταμινη σχετικα συχνα; αν ναι ποια; εχει αμινοξεα;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη εννοεις οτι δεν τρωγανε ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ αυγοτροφη ή αυγο;μονο σπορια; κατι αλλο εκτος απο σπορια και αυγοειδη σκευασματα; πολυβιταμινη σχετικα συχνα; αν ναι ποια; εχει αμινοξεα;


MΙRAL και VITIN ....αυστηρά κάθε εβδομάδα περίπου (+- μία μέρα)

Αυγοτροφή πάρα πολύ λίγο.

Τωρα αρχιζουν τα μικρά να τρώνε λίγο περισότερο.

----------


## jk21

Το vitin σιγουρα βοηθουσε αλλα δεν ειναι αυτο που τους κρατησε στη ζωη (στο ρυθμο που δινοτανε ) ουτε ειναι υπευθυνο για το τελειο παραστημα και μεγεθος των πουλιων .Η αυγοτροφη εστω και λιγη μπορει να βοηθησει αν το μιγμα σπορων ειναι σχετικα υψηλο σε λυσινη και κυριως οι επιλεγμενοι σποροι απο τα πουλια ηταν υψηλοι σε λυσινη .Κινοα εδινες και ποση ποσοτητα; Κανναβουρι;  Η αυγοτροφη ηταν αποδεκτη σε ποση ποσοτητα για ποιο αριθμο ανηλικων πουλιων (+ τα 2 ενηλικα ) ; Ποια αυγοτροφη ηταν ακριβως ; Τα πουλια ποσων ημερων βγηκανε απο το κλουβι ,ποσων ημερων αρχισανε να τρωνε και μονα τους και ποσων τρωγανε αποκλειστικα μονα τους;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Το vitin σιγουρα βοηθουσε αλλα δεν ειναι αυτο που τους κρατησε στη ζωη (στο ρυθμο που δινοτανε ) ουτε ειναι υπευθυνο για το τελειο παραστημα και μεγεθος των πουλιων .Η αυγοτροφη εστω και λιγη μπορει να βοηθησει αν το μιγμα σπορων ειναι σχετικα υψηλο σε λυσινη και κυριως οι επιλεγμενοι σποροι απο τα πουλια ηταν υψηλοι σε λυσινη .Κινοα εδινες και ποση ποσοτητα; Κανναβουρι;  Η αυγοτροφη ηταν αποδεκτη σε ποση ποσοτητα για ποιο αριθμο ανηλικων πουλιων (+ τα 2 ενηλικα ) ; Ποια αυγοτροφη ηταν ακριβως ; Τα πουλια ποσων ημερων βγηκανε απο το κλουβι ,ποσων ημερων αρχισανε να τρωνε και μονα τους και ποσων τρωγανε αποκλειστικα μονα τους;


Κινόα έδινα μέσα στην αυγοτροφή (την γνωστή).

Ανηληκα πουλιά -------> 2

Τα πουλιά δεν έχουν βγει ακόμα απο τους γονεις. (Γεννημένα 1 Αυγούστου)

----------


## jk21

και ποσο τρωγανε (κατα μεσο ορο γιατι μπορει να αλλαζε ανα μερα ) απο αυτη Βασιλη; τα πουλια ειναι με τους γονεις αλλα ταιζονται και απο αυτους λιγο ή κυριως απο αυτους ή καθολου και τρωνε μονα τους ; 

το μιγμα που εδινες μεχρι προσφατα (οχι τωρα γιατι τωρα ξερω ποσο εχει ) ποσο % πανω κατω κανναβουρι ειχε; 

σε ποση ποσοτητα αυγοτροφης ,εβαζες ποση κινοα;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> και ποσο τρωγανε (κατα μεσο ορο γιατι μπορει να αλλαζε ανα μερα ) απο αυτη Βασιλη; τα πουλια ειναι με τους γονεις αλλα ταιζονται και απο αυτους λιγο ή κυριως απο αυτους ή καθολου και τρωνε μονα τους ; 
> 
> το μιγμα που εδινες μεχρι προσφατα (οχι τωρα γιατι τωρα ξερω ποσο εχει ) ποσο % πανω κατω κανναβουρι ειχε; 
> 
> σε ποση ποσοτητα αυγοτροφης ,εβαζες ποση κινοα;


Δεν θυμάμαι ποσο καναβούρι είχε η προηγούμενη τροφή.

στα 3 αυγά μια κουταλιά του γλυκού -----------> κινόα

Τα γαρδελάκια τρώνε μόνα τους πλέον. (Δεν τα πήρα ακόμα απο τους γονεις γιατί μου ζήτησαν να κάτσουν όσο πιο πολύ γίνεται για να γίνουν κι αυτά καλοί γονείς :Youpi: )

----------


## jk21

Σωστα πραττεις που τα αφηνεις και απομακρυνε μονο αν δεις τους γονεις αρκετα ταλαιπωρημενους απο την πτερορια (για κινδυνο ωοκυστων ) .Αργοτερα πρεπει να τα χωρισεις γιατι τα μεγαλα εχουν απο ενα σημειο και μετα σχετικη ανοσια στα κοκκιδια ,ενω δεν σταματουνε ως φορεις να τα μεταδιδουν και τα μικρα ειναι ευαισθητα .Τα μικρα σιγουρα ξεχωρα οταν αρχισουν οι υγρασιες 

Στο θεμα μας .Η κινοα βοηθα αλλα ελαχιστα σε αυτη την ποσοτητα σε σχεση με το αυγο .Ριχνει λιγο τα λιπαρα της αυγοτροφης και αυτο ειναι πολυ καλο ,αν τα πουλια τρωγανε μιγμα λιπαρο κυριως (στην επιλογη των σπορων που κανανε ) αλλα πρωτεινουχο .Ειδικα αν ειχε κανναβουρι και βρωμη που ειναι υψηλα σχετικα σε λυσινη αλλα το πρωτο εχει οριο παροχης λογω λιπαρων και η δευτερη συνηθως δεν ειναι υψηλη στα μιγματα .Την βαζεις ομως στην αυγοτροφη σαν νιφαδες .Το θεμα ειναι ποση ποσοτητα αυγοτροφης σου τρωγανε κατα μεσο ορο την ημερα; εστω σε ογκο αν δεν ξερεις σε βαρος .ή ακομα καλυτερα αυτη που εφτιαχνες με 3 αυγα σε ποσο καιρο τελειωνε;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Το θεμα ειναι ποση ποσοτητα αυγοτροφης σου τρωγανε κατα μεσο ορο την ημερα; εστω σε ογκο αν δεν ξερεις σε βαρος .ή ακομα καλυτερα αυτη που εφτιαχνες με 3 αυγα σε ποσο καιρο τελειωνε;


Ουτε μισή αυγοθήκη καθημερινά.....αντίθετα με τις παραμάνες που ήθελα προς το τέλος 2 αυγοθήκες.

ΥΓ

Αν λέει κάτι αυτό ...

Τα δύο γαρδελάκια που πήρα απο τον Γιώργη προχθες την αυγοτροφή που φτιάχνω την ΣΚΙΖΟΥΝ σαν τρελά.

----------


## jk21

την δουλεια της ως συμπληρωμα στην οποια ελλειψη αμινοξεων (κυριως λυσινης ) μια χαρα την εκανε και αυτη .Ακομα και να πηγαινε μερος της σαν τροφη στο στομαχι και οχι στον προλοβο των γονιων και μετα στα μικρα ,μιλαμε για 1μισυ κουταλι του γλυκου ρηχο σιγουρα και κατι λιγοτερο απο μισο στο στομαχι του καθε μικρου ,αν το παρουμε αναλογα .Ποσο πιο πολλους σπορους νομιζεις οτι φαγανε; σιγουρα δεν ηταν οτι καλυτερο ,αλλα δεν μιλαμε για σκετο μιγμα σπορων 


* σημαντικο σε ολα τα πουλια σου ,να υπαρχει αποδοχη σε αυτο που τους δινεις ! θα ημουν ακομη πιο χαρουμενος ,αν αυτο γινοτανε με λιγοτερο νιζερ μεσα της

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Καρδερίνα και νίζερ....πάνε μαζί.

 :Youpi:

----------


## jk21

επισης παιδι και σοκολατα ,αλλα αν τρωει καθε μερα σε ποσοτητα ,κανει τερηδονα και χαλανε τα δοντια του

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> επισης παιδι και σοκολατα ,αλλα αν τρωει καθε μερα σε ποσοτητα ,κανει τερηδονα και χαλανε τα δοντια του


Υπάρχει άραγε παιδί που ΔΕΝ τρώει σοκολάτα ?

----------


## jk21

ποιος σου ειπε βρε να κοψεις τη σοκολατα; το γλυκο που ταιζεις με το ονομα << μιγμα σπορων >> εχει σοκολατιτσα και αν επιμενεις βαλε και στην αυγοτροφη ... απλα λιγοτερη .Για να ειμαστε μαλιστα on topic και να ξαναγυρισουμε στην πρωτεινη ....

διαβασε περι νιζερ εδω 

*Οι σπόροι και η διατροφική τους αξία ποστ 44*αυτο που επισυναπτα εκει 

<< Using chemical score and whole egg protein as a standard, methionine, lysine, cystine, isoleucine and leucine wereconsidered as limiting amino acids >>

σημαινει οτι  στα  σημαντικοτατα αυτα αμινοξεα ,εκτος απο το μειον του ιδιαιτερα λιπαρου σπορου  ,ειναι συγχρονως  .... μαπα το καρπουζι 

limiting σημαινει σε περιορισμενες ποσοτητες οχι επαρκεις

----------


## georgallas

Καλησπέρα και καλά χριστούγεννα !
Μια αυγοτροφή της easyyem προσφερει πρωτείνη στο ύψος του 30 %
*Eggfood FOR european culture birds.*
*Analysis:* Protein 30.0% Fat 8.0%, Ash 3.8%, Calcium 0.10%, Phosphorus 0.04%, Magnesium 0.13%
*Additives:*  Vit.A50.000 IU, 1950 IU vit.D3, Vit.E 26mg/kg, 3.5mg/kg Vit.K3, Vit.B1  16mg/kg, 45mg/kg Vit.B2, Vit.B6 1.9mg / kg, 50mg/kg niacin,  D-Pantothenic 5mg/kg, 0.1mg/kg Vitamin B12, Folic Acid 8mg/kg, 0.4mg/kg  Biotin, Choline 500mg/kg, Iron 30mg/kg, 82mg/kg Manganese, Zinc 60mg /  kg, Iodine 1.5mg/kg, 1.2mg/kg Selenium, Cobalt 2mg/kg, L-lysine  160mg/kg, 600mg/kg L-Threonine.
*Composition:*  Special bakery products, eggs, cereal, vegetables, vegetable protein is  not genetically engineered, dried insects, vitamin-mineral-trace  elements.
*Application:*  3 Share eggfood - Part 1 Water - Wait 5 minutes, add Perle Morbid  germination of seeds, moisten grated fruit / vegetables The incubation  time every day, otherwise 3 times per week..

Μήπως είναι υπερβολική ;;
Γιώργος

----------


## jk21

*


Η εκτροφή και αναπαραγωγή της καρδερίνας (post  6 )*εκει θα δεις οτι επισημαινω πως η πρωτεινη των κρεμων για νεοσσους ειναι γυρω στο 20 με 22 % και αναφερω επισης οτι η ιδια εταιρια με κρεμα στο 22 % εχει αυγοτροφη για ταισμα νεοσσων απο γονεις ,στο 28 % .Γιατι; γιατι οι γονεις ταιζουν και σπορους και σιγουρα αυτοι εχουν πολυ χαμηλοτερη πρωτεινη και συχνα οχι καλη ποιοτητα αμινοξεων ( οταν οι εταιριες επιλεγουν πρωτο σε ποσοστο λιπαρων σπορων το φτωχο σε λυσινη και οχι μονο Νιζερ ...τι να περιμενεις ... )  

ετσι βγαινει ενα διαιτολογιο παροχης απο τους γονεις ,που  βγαζει ενα μεσο ορο σπορων και αυγοτροφης ,γυρω στο 22 % πρωτεινη 

Αν μαλιστα μιλαμε για ιθαγενη ,οπου τα κοκκιδια ετσι κι αλλιως υπαρχουν σε χαμηλους πληθυσμους ακομα και στα υγειη πουλια και σε λιγο υψηλοτερους σε πουλια που στρεσσαρονται ελαφρα (και σιγουρα συμβαινει στην αναπαραγωγη στους γονεις ) και πολυ περισσοτερο σε περιοδους υγρασιας ,τοτε ενα μερος της τροφης δεν αφομοιωνεται απο τον οργανισμο σαν θρεπτικες βασικες ουσιες (η προβιταμινη της Β6 το paba αποτελει τροφη των κοκκιδιων ) και εχουμε ελλειψεις ευρυτερες ,αφου οργανισμος που καπου δεν λειτουργει σωστα ,ευρυτερα δεν αφομειωνει σωστα τις τροφες .Ετσι οι αναγκες γινονται μεγαλυτερες .... Για αυτο σε αρρωστα απο κοκκιδια πουλια ή με σκουληκια που τρωνε μερος της τροφης τους ,βλεπουμε πουλια βουλιμικα πανω απο τις ταιστρες και παρολα αυτα καρινιασμενα ....


βεβαια εμενα το σωστο ποσοστο πρωτεινης και η αναφορα για  << spesial >>   bakery products δεν μου χρυσωνει το χαπι ... εγω απο σοβαρες εταιριες ευρωπαικες περιμενω να δω στη συσταση οτι βλεπω και σε εταιριες απο αμερικη ή αυστραλια ,οπου σεβονται τα πουλια περισσοτερο απο την ευρωπη (που ασχολειται με την ποιοτητα των τροφων των ζωων μονο αυτων που τρωει ο ανθρωπος ... ) .Εκει δεν θα ακουσετε για bakery products σαν πρωτη υλη ,αλλα ground wheat ,ground corn κλπ  ....

----------


## georgallas

Για του λόγου το αληθές :

*Red Factor Food 10kg*
*Available to Australian Customers Only*
Product description: Completely balanced extruded crumble diet specifically designed to meet the particular dietary needs of pet and breeding canaries. It is formulated to promote health, vigour, breeding and solid colour in red Canaries. Contains colour enhancers such as canthaxanthin and capsicum.
Encourages stronger singing and healthier young in breeding birds. Breeding birds require extra nutrition to enable them to lay fertile eggs and rear healthy chicks. Red Factor Food contains extra protein, vitamins and minerals to support reproduction in show quality Canaries.
*Recommended for:* Red Factor Canaries. Ideal nutrition for both pet and breeding canaries.
*Also suitable for:* All other canary species (Red Factor food will only enhance red colouration in red factor canaries).
*Feeding:* Red Factor Food should be fed as the main component of the diet to provide the nutrition and colour factors necessary for the full colouration and breeding of red factor canaries. To maintain the red colouration of the feather it is necessary to feed Red Factor Food continually.
Other foods such as greens, hard boiled egg, or soaked seed should be provided as “enrichment” foods. Egg and biscuit mixes should be avoided.
Slightly moistening the feed with warm water to create a moist crumble will increase immediate acceptance.
*Ingredients:* Select Australian whole grains including: Corn, Wheat, Soybean, Oats, vitamins, minerals, amino acids, Polyunsaturated Fatty Acids (vegetable oils), Colour enhancers – dried capsicum and Canthaxanthin.
*General Analysis:
*Crude Protein 21%
Crude Fat 17%
Crude Fibre 3%
Max Salt 0.5

ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΙΚΗ 


ακόμα μια Αυστραλέζικη 

*Ingredients*Wheat Flour, Corn Flour, Eggs, Wheat Gluten, Steel Cut Oats, German Millet, Niger Seed, Flax Seed, Chia Seed, Sucrose, Honey, Cinnamon, Beta-carotene, Dried Whey, Tumeric, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Casein, Brewer's Dried Yeast, Potassium Chloride, Lecithin, Encapsulated Fish Oil (preserved with mixed preservative, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Niacin, L-Ascorbyl 2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C activity), Ferrous Sulfate, Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Copper Sulfate, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Manganese Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Folic Acid, Calcium Iodate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Biotin, Sodium Selenite, Cobalt Carbonate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation product, Natural Flavor, Green Tea and Rosemary Extract.
*Feeding Instructions*
Γιατι νομίζεις Δημήτρη αποφεύγουν να τα γραψουν οι Ευρωπαικές κρύβουν κάτι;
Καλη μέρα
Γιώργος

----------


## jk21

αν ριξεις μια ματια εδω  *Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης*ειδικα στο 20 ποστ

θα δεις οτι οι οδηγιες της ευρωπαικης ενωσης ,τους δινουν τη δυνατοτητα να κρυψουν .Δεν μπορω να ξερω τι μπορει να εμπεριεχεται εντος της εννοιας bakery products ( εκεινοι το ξερουν ) που αναφερουν ,αλλα εν δυναμει ολα αυτα που αναφερει η οδηγια της ΕΕ που θα διαβασεις εκει 

Να σαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα αργησει η μερα ,που ο ανταγωνισμος θα τους αναγκασει .Ηδη εχουν αρχισει να εμφανιζονται στην ευρωπη σκευασματα σαν αυτο που μας ρωτουσες σε αλλο θεμα , με αναφορα σε αλευρα και οχι προιοντα αρτοποιιας ,τα οποια βεβαια ειναι χωρις αυγο για να κρατησουν το κοστος παρασκευης χαμηλα (απο την αυξηση που θα ειχε απο τη χρηση πραγματικου αλευρου ) και διαφημιζονται με διαφορους τροπους (οτι εχουν σουπερ ιδιοτητες και αντικαθιστουν αλλες υπετροφες .... )  ,ωστε να πετυχουν και τιμη υψηλη και να μην χαθει ουτε ευρω απο τις μειωση των πωλησεων τους σε ετοιμη αυγοτροφη 


Απλη και σταρατη η πραγματικοτητα Γιωργο ...  εδω δεν θα ακουσεις αφορισμους μονο εναντιον των κακως λεγομενων κιτρινων και κοκκινων μπισκοτοβιταμινων και χαιδεματα υπερ των ετοιμων αυγοτροφων για τους λογους που ξερει ο καθενας ,οποιος το κανει ...

θα ακουσεις την πραγματικοτητα ,οτι η διαφορα τους ειναι απλα το προσθετο αφυδατωμενο αυγο !

----------

